# Page too large to display in window



## Carolinamom1 (Mar 9, 2004)

My son loaded a game disc on my computer last week. Since then the appearance of my desktop and web pages, etc. have been messed up. I have gone into the appearance tab on my desktop and have gotten it reasonable, but still, I can't get everything back the same in web pages. The pages are so large that I have to scroll to the right to read them. Everything is too big and it is a pain.

Where are the settings for this and what happened to everything?

I am using Windows 98, I.E. 6.0.

Thanks,


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

goto your control panel- display settings-advanced. you can set your size here.


----------



## Carolinamom1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Have been under the general tab (and all tabs) and cannot find anything that resizes my screen (on all applications). There is a font drop down list under general but it is grayed and I cannot use that.

This may be stupid but I honestly need to know exactly what to do - thanks.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Carolinamom1*

Have you tried uninstalling the game that caused the problem to see if that corrects it?

Have you tried a Scanreg /restore to restore the Registry back to before the game was loaded?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

In IE, Have you checked view, Text size?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Right click on an empty spot on your desktop. Click on Properties. Click on Settings. What is the "Screen Area" setting?


----------



## Carolinamom1 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have uninstalled the game but have not tried restoring the registry which may be my best bet (need walk thru).

Screen area settings are 640 x 480. I had already tried changing that and it just made everything not fit the screen.

Thanks to all who are helping.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi,..keep tapping f8 on start-up..into safe mode...at command prompt..type..scanreg/restore
Choose date just before your problem..not the oldest..


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

iam running win98se and use high color 16 and 800-600pixels.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm thinking it may be the actual monitor controls you need to change. Do you have some horizontal and vertical settings buttons?


----------



## ee plum (May 24, 2005)

Hi,
Hope I'm in the right place.
My web pages are also too large (ie the word 'yahoo' takes up half the screen, and my toolbars take up the other half. I have tried changing the text size, but this does not help. (This happened after I had to restore my computer back to factory settings per microsoft instructions). I was able to change the size of my desktop icons, but not the web pages.

thanks!

I am using XP and high-speed cable


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

you should have started your own thread. maybe one of the pros will move it. i run win98se so iam not sure on your settings but you can goto the control panel-display-settings and change them .


----------



## ee plum (May 24, 2005)

Sorry about posting in the incorrect place, but thank you...
it worked!


----------

